# MMA Gyms in Merseyside



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Right guys could use some help. Ive got a list of all boxing and martial arts clubs in merseyside and there is LOADS!!!

Im sure ive missed some MMA gyms out tho ive got -

Kaobon

Wolfslair (maybe cheshire?)

House of Pain

Speke MMA

Huyton MMA

Any others anyone can add?

Cheers guys

MMA CLOTHING


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

House of griffo


----------



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

new level (?) in hoylake

and Elite Martial arts in bhead


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

Have you been to huyton mma? I'm sure it's called sapphire or something unless I'm mistaken?


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

I would say that wolfslair is merseyside. You've also got golden glory in st helens too and I've heard rumours of a couple in widnes but haven't been. Don't forget in town there's next gen and the mma academy


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Ye Elite i left out of this list as id say its more martial arts that a MMA gym.

House of Griffo is more international than merseyside

and DOH Next Gen!


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

but what of this huyton mma? is it sapphire? or another place?


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

ewrayzor said:


> but what of this huyton mma? is it sapphire? or another place?


Dont know everyone just calls in Huyton? Ill find out the proper name!


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

I drive a big "Mixed Martial Arts Gym" sign as I enter Liverpool (near the passport office). What's that one called?


----------



## stek67 (Aug 13, 2010)

that will be Jason Tans gym...up by the BMW garage? Merseyside MMA academy I think. Spoke to him last night and thats where he instructs now.


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

yeah thats the mma academy. Tan coaches there


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Any good?


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

Not been but on the costco note, when I go next week I may pop in as it's next door.


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

its spot on. really good.


----------



## christomo (Nov 20, 2007)

Huyton mma and sapphire mma are different gyms

Huyton mma train out of the king george the fifth sports halls

Sapphire mma is on huyton industrial estate behind whiston carpets


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

I never knew that!


----------



## christomo (Nov 20, 2007)

learn something new everyday :thumbs:


----------



## Widnes Muay Thai/MMA (Nov 16, 2010)

Widnes Muay Thai & kickboxing Studio & Widnes MMA 298 hale Road Widnes WA8 8PX

Widnes Kickboxing & Muay Thai Studio


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

huyton mma is now officially knowsley mma and they have a moonfruit site, which you can find if you google them. They have something on at two venues everyday!


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

christomo said:


> Huyton mma and sapphire mma are different gyms
> 
> Huyton mma train out of the king george the fifth sports halls
> 
> Sapphire mma is on huyton industrial estate behind whiston carpets


and is one sexy gym by the way guys! Defo needs to be checked out if your in the area!!!!


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

I literally live just 5 mins walk! Still haven't been since the refurb. Need to know when classes are on. With Brig going away the quality of Luta isn't there at the mo so may be into something else or could try spread the Luta love elsewhere!


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

ewrayzor said:


> I literally live just 5 mins walk! Still haven't been since the refurb. Need to know when classes are on. With Brig going away the quality of Luta isn't there at the mo so may be into something else or could try spread the Luta love elsewhere!


Wouldnt you do BJJ With Andy Aspinal at Kaobon? Andy is a great instructor! But defo give saphire a go mate!


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

I would although Brig would kill me! No seriously, with the family I am restricted to Tue/Thur/Fri from 8 onwards as the kiddies are then in bed, which does mean that a lot of classes have started.


----------

